# Bell Tree Direct - 12.21.2014



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2014)

Good evening and welcome to our sixth Bell Tree Direct, tenth birthday edition!  This weekend marks a very special milestone as it is ten years since we started way back in 2004.  And tonight we're in the middle of the longest night of the year on the first day of winter, 4 days before Christmas.  Put another log on the fire and get cozy under a big, itchy blanket.  We have many stories and gifts to share tonight!


*Thumbs Up! We Have a Thumbs Up!​*
Our newest feature on the forum, is the long anticipated thumbs up button.  You can now thumbs-up/like a post.




We also hope this cuts back on some of the posts that fall under our post quality rule.  Now you can click the thumbs up if you want to express agreement, but don't have much more to contribute.


*Gyroids Emoticons Return​*
Until 3 years ago we had original gyroid smilies.  I'm proud to announce that they are now back.  This new set is created by *Thunder*.  We'll also be creating some more uniques ones in the future.

(Original gyroids made by *ƒish*, vB default we have used, new ones made by *Thunder*)





 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*10 Year Collectible​*
Introducing our newest collectible in celebration of our tenth birthday:  *Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10*.  This floating gold #10 is a long way from home, floating in distant space, shimmering under the stars of the universe.




From now until New Year's Day, you will be able to purchase this collectible in the shop for 10 bells.  After that, _it will never be sold again_.  This means in the distant year of 2020... even as far as 2200... you will be able to display this special collectible to show that you were here on our tenth birthday!



*Bell Tree Podcast Episode Three​*
Listen to our latest Bell Tree Podcast, the special 10th Birthday edition with *Justin* and *Jeremy*, as they discuss and reminisce on the past 10 years of The Bell Tree history and more!

Stream it on YouTube here:






You can also download the podcast MP3 directly for listening on your phone or other music player by clicking here.

*Cast:*
*Justin*, *Jeremy*



*A Visible Announcement​*
We will be changing our policy with the Invisible Mode feature under General Settings.  Starting on *March 1, 2015* the forum will be charging bells to use this feature.  We couldn't have a holiday direct without a special present from the Grinch, sorry!






*TBT Going-ons​*

Hey, it's *Justin* here with a couple of things happening around the forum you might have missed, be sure to check out these links below:

*The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2014*

*Win a Christmas postcard from Disneyland!*

*Happy 10th Birthday, The Bell Tree!*

*Newly redesigned trophies!*

*Look out for the Fair Contest voting threads to go up here in a couple days!*


*New Official TBT Sticker​*
The prize pack from the Fair will now come with another sticker, a fossil!  




Be sure to pick one up for 15 tickets.  Click here to purchase.  Click here for more details.


*A Very Merry Restock​*
We've restocked lots of chocolate cakes for our tenth birthday party!

That's it though!




Remember, that the Christmas holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles!  Try to think about others before yourself because you will find that your heart will be filled with joy instead of a constant longing for what you don't have or what you have yet to achieve in this world.  The rewards from _giving_ last much longer than what you get from _receiving_.  That's our Christmas message from us to you this holiday!  I hope you give it some thought and may you all have a Lovely Ten Year Celebration, a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 21, 2014)

Finally!!! Bring it on


----------



## Naiad (Dec 21, 2014)

"We will be changing our policy with the Invisible Mode feature under General Settings. Starting on *March 1, 2014* the forum will be charging bells to use this feature. We couldn't have a holiday podcast without a special present from the Grinch, sorry!"

oh uhm


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2014)

FINALLY A ****ING LIKE BUTTON I HAVE WANTED THIS FOR YEARS ****ING ****


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 21, 2014)

WHERES THE THUMBS UP OMG


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2014)

Ooooh the 10 is cool!
So glad I could afford it lol
Now time to tune into this Direct!


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 21, 2014)

Missed it. But I don't care cause it was only chocolate cakes


----------



## windfall (Dec 21, 2014)

Ooh, I like the gyroid emotes!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 21, 2014)

A LIKE BUTTON OH MY GOD YESSSS
Wait a second here
'We will be changing our policy with the Invisible Mode feature under General Settings. Starting on March 1, 2014 the forum will be charging bells to use this feature. We couldn't have a holiday podcast without a special present from the Grinch, sorry!'
oh
but
i use invis all the time
nO


----------



## Peisinoe (Dec 21, 2014)

how do i like this


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2014)

Yay new smileys

Okay collectible looks nice

thumbs up. yay I guess. idk if I'll use it

I can't tell if the invisible mode thing is a joke or not.



Jeremy said:


> Remember, that the Christmas holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles!



cough cough.


----------



## Justin (Dec 21, 2014)

Proud to have contributed to the fight for getting TBT a Like button finally! Hope everyone enjoys it and the gyroids  and has a magical merry Christmas!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

YESSSS a like button


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 21, 2014)

So how much does it cost to be invisible?


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2014)

I like the gyroid emotes


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 21, 2014)

So, can we own 10 10 collectibles?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2014)

Justin said:


> Proud to have contributed to the fight for getting TBT a Like button finally! Hope everyone enjoys it and the gyroids  and has a magical merry Christmas!



next is an avocado emote


----------



## kassie (Dec 21, 2014)

Very exciting!


----------



## Lock (Dec 21, 2014)

#belltreehype #thumbsup


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2014)

Justin said:


> Proud to have contributed to the fight for getting TBT a Like button finally! Hope everyone enjoys it and the gyroids  and has a magical merry Christmas!



thank u jubs.
my... 3 (i think?) year battle has finally come to an end. your support meant a lot to me.
is there anything i can do to repay you for this kind gesture i have deeply longed for?


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2014)

Justin said:


> Proud to have contributed to the fight for getting TBT a Like button finally! Hope everyone enjoys it and the gyroids  and has a magical merry Christmas!



thank u jubs.
my... 3 (i think?) year battle has finally come to an end. your support meant a lot to me.
is there anything i can do to repay you for this kind gesture i have deeply longed for?


----------



## Lock (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 21, 2014)

A like button sounds pretty cool. : ) And I guess I'll have to get used to not using invisible anymore. Hahaha.

Also, Thunder, love the gyroids you made! Very cool. (Especially the one with sunglasses.)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Jeremy and Gyroids are back!


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2014)

Justin said:


> Proud to have contributed to the fight for getting TBT a Like button finally! Hope everyone enjoys it and the gyroids  and has a magical merry Christmas!



thank u jubs.
my... 3 (i think?) year battle has finally come to an end. your support meant a lot to me.
is there anything i can do to repay you for this kind gesture i have deeply longed for?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Jeremy and Gyroids are back!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 21, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> So how much does it cost to be invisible?



yes can we know of the price
because if it's 2 high.. ill guess ill go back 2 normal mode
rip


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 21, 2014)

Next a dislike button. Just like everyone wants on Facebook


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2014)

posting to fix glitch


----------



## Mario. (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Dec 21, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> So, can we own 10 10 collectibles?



They're like the birthstones, so no


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## VioletPrincess (Dec 21, 2014)

But it says March 1 2014 they with start charging to use the invisible mode. Is that a typo or a joke?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

tryin out the gyroids


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## nard (Dec 21, 2014)

when's the dislike button gonna come out


----------



## Darkbrussel (Dec 21, 2014)

too many people going greedy on the cakes >: shop wouldn't load for me untill 15 min later, but the 20 restocked cakes are all gone v-v R.I.P the dream


----------



## Batsu (Dec 21, 2014)

Love the gyroid emotes. 

The chocolate cakes sold out crazy fast though...


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2014)

Like button is pretty interesting. yay new updates~!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2014)

Darkbrussel said:


> too many people going greedy on the cakes >: shop wouldn't load for me untill 15 min later, but the 20 restocked cakes are all gone v-v R.I.P the dream



Remember the Christmas season shouldn't be about material things like collectibles!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2014)

The forum is mad at the constant refreshes, so the thumbs up / like button is a little delayed here, but should be up soon.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2014)

Like button is pretty interesting. yay new updates~!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2014)

Darkbrussel said:


> too many people going greedy on the cakes >: shop wouldn't load for me untill 15 min later, but the 20 restocked cakes are all gone v-v R.I.P the dream



Remember the Christmas season shouldn't be about material things like collectibles!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 21, 2014)

The gyroids are so silly! Love 'em!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2014)

gg forum is ending 2012 happens now


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

omg found the like button


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2014)

Exactly how many is "lots of chocolate cake?"


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

but wait we can't see how many likes a post has or who liked it?

whats the point of it


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 21, 2014)

OMG so many cool new features!! Thanks to everyone who made this possible!

I noticed the new Gyroid smilies, but I wasn't sure what was going on, I kinda thought I might be losing my mind  I like this smiley set much better! It's great!

I also nabbed the 10 Year Anniversary collectible!! Love it!

Happy Holidays to everyone!!!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Dec 21, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Exactly how many is "lots of chocolate cake?"



Only 20 but they were gone in like 10 seconds :O


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2014)

I just hope the "like" button doesn't get abused.  Thanks for keeping the invisible mode.  I'll gladly pay.


----------



## Locket (Dec 21, 2014)

Thumbs up button... Now I won't get infractions! I love this!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2014)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Only 20 but they were gone in like 10 seconds :O



Oh well.  My computer was lagging anyway.  Thank you for the reply.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 21, 2014)

What happened to post merges?


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

Wait a min

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lalala

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> What happened to post merges?



They are still here


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Thumbs up button... Now I won't get infractions! I love this!



How does that relate to each other?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 21, 2014)

Sej said:


> Wait a min
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hmmm when I posted something it the restock thread it didn't post merge


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Next a dislike button. Just like everyone wants on Facebook



That's not a bad idea.  FB is bad about stopping sending you stuff if you don't "like" posts all the time.  Well a lot of times I don't like it but click yes just so it doesn't dump me.  Lame.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

I voted Jeremy's and Justin's OPs up on both this thread and restocks thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blizzard said:


> That's not a bad idea.  FB is bad about stopping sending you stuff if you don't "like" posts all the time.  Well a lot of times I don't like it but click yes just so it doesn't dump me.  Lame.



LBPC had the same thing before, but the dislike button was disabled due to abuse.


----------



## Locket (Dec 21, 2014)

Farobi said:


> How does that relate to each other?



I got an infraction for post quality for posting a thumbs up.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 21, 2014)

Excellent bell tree direct. It's great to have a like system and the new gyroid emoticons are something I find myself using.

...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey look, the like system is in effect!  Now to give a like to the person above me!


----------



## Hikari (Dec 22, 2014)

I love the new smile emotes! 

And I managed to get the 100th 10 Year collectable, yay!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 22, 2014)

It's nice that my favorite emoticons are still there but


----------



## Geoni (Dec 22, 2014)

I dislike likes and thumbs ups on forums, it turns it into a popularity contest and makes the forum venomous, and this forum is so not that, I hate to see it implemented here. 

I like the gyroids though.


----------



## Capella (Dec 22, 2014)

Dad said:


> I dislike likes and thumbs ups on forums, it turns it into a popularity contest and makes the forum venomous, and this forum is so not that, I hate to see it implemented here.
> 
> I like the gyroids though.



Ur the only thing thats venomous to the forum...


----------



## Geoni (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow somebody just liked Capella's post see what I mean

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cannot believe this smh


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 22, 2014)

Dad said:


> Wow somebody just liked Capella's post see what I mean


I like your post, too.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2014)

Dad said:


> I dislike likes and thumbs ups on forums, it turns it into a popularity contest and makes the forum venomous, and this forum is so not that, I hate to see it implemented here.
> 
> I like the gyroids though.



omg wow so what you get "popular" on an animal crossing forum are you trying to imply thats the greatest achievement anyone can ever achieve in their life time??

I don't see how it turns into a "popularity" contest - it's namely there for people to post things like "agreed" and "thank you" without actually having to reply with those spammy remarks, and simply like the post instead.
At the end of the day, if a post is likable, it's likable. No one's going to like a post simply just because they like the person who posted it (that's how I see it anyway). The only reason peopple are doing it now is because it's new and they want to have fun. Once it's been around for a few months, and it's more of a "norm" people will probably start using it seriously.


----------



## Geoni (Dec 22, 2014)

All jokes aside I'm more or less talking about when people get in arguments and a person says something that's more or less demeaning to the other person involved, and it gets a lot of likes, that person is going to feel pretty ostracized. This isn't as bad as collective likes, so


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, I forgot to mention (until now) an added sticker to the prize pack, although it's not _too_ big of news:


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone, I forgot to mention (until now) an added sticker to the prize pack, although it's not _too_ big of news:



it's old news
get it bc it's a fossil lol


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh thank God, glad you guys like the smileys.

I must've redone them three times because Jer and Jason have baby eyes, but I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 22, 2014)

woo I got the AT code


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 22, 2014)

Trundle said:


> woo I got the AT code



I just now tried. Wish there had been more than one. Good job getting it.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Trundle said:


> woo I got the AT code



Congrats

I was listening to the podcast but then I got yelled at from my parents so I couldn't figure get the code


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 22, 2014)

Javocado said:


> it's old news
> get it bc it's a fossil lol



u sly fox


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

YouTube finally processed the podcast video.


----------



## Locket (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> YouTube finally processed the podcast video.



That took like an hour. It is worth it though.


----------



## Lock (Dec 22, 2014)

Since it was mentioned... I was hoping those pins in the PPP were what I thought they were 

(hopefully they are :O)


----------



## kassie (Dec 22, 2014)

Unable to Redeem Code means I was too slow, right?

Just read a page back and apparently there was only one? gg


----------



## Lock (Dec 22, 2014)

selcouth said:


> Unable to Redeem Code means I was too slow, right?
> 
> Just read a page back and apparently there was only one? gg



yeah they said only one :I

oh and congrats Trundle


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2014)

So the stickers really do come with the pillow? That's pretty hardcore.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 22, 2014)

Trundle said:


> woo I got the AT code



What's that?


----------



## Lock (Dec 22, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What's that?



Podcast cuh they had an infomercial about it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 22, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> Podcast cuh they had an infomercial about it.



I don't go on the announcement boards that much so I didn't know xD


----------



## Horus (Dec 22, 2014)

With the return of the Gyroids, we need a Woods skin and TBT will be great


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

Javocado said:


> So the stickers really do come with the pillow? That's pretty hardcore.



Yes, 1 prize pack comes with each pillow.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2014)

Horus said:


> With the return of the Gyroids, we need a Woods skin and TBT will be great



valentines day theme pls


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2014)

Dad said:


> All jokes aside I'm more or less talking about when people get in arguments and a person says something that's more or less demeaning to the other person involved, and it gets a lot of likes, that person is going to feel pretty ostracized. This isn't as bad as collective likes, so



Yeah, I agree with this. We're gonna see how it pans out. The primary intention of the feature is for the uses Jake mentioned.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 22, 2014)

direct introduces like button
button is never used

:]


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 22, 2014)

..? im sorry, but can someone explain to me the reason we have to pay for invisibility now? im a little confused, what was wrong with it?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ..? im sorry, but can someone explain to me the reason we have to pay for invisibility now? im a little confused, what was wrong with it?



What o_o

Also lol Like buttons.. TBT Forums>FB


----------



## unravel (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't understand why we need like button lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

It's the new FB.

lol nice gyroid smileys at least, they are better than the default ones imo


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Funny thing, the only thing I wanted was the chocolate cake...and I ended up having to go to bed because I have school today. Ah, no big deal I guess.


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 22, 2014)

I love the gyroid emoticons  the collectable is really nice as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Man now the layout is bad again on your profile, that extra tab look ugly cause it pushes down the other


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

ugh we still don't have a @username notification 

it would have made our lives so much easier... like instead of remembering to check up on certain threads somebody could just tag us in the thread when they require our attention

"@urmom your items are ready, pls come and pick them up"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ugh we still don't have a @username notification
> 
> it would have made our lives so much easier... like instead of remembering to check up on certain threads somebody could just tag us in the thread when they require our attention
> 
> "@urmom your items are ready, pls come and pick them up"


This so much, or at least notify when being quoted. It's like dude I don't have time to go through 100's of pages to find it


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> This so much, or at least notify when being quoted. It's like dude I don't have time to go through 100's of pages to find it



ive suggested this like 20 times, but to no avail I've been ignored lol


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm kinda glad that it's going to cost bells to use the invisable mode feature. It kinda bothers me when people use it because you don't know if they are online or not if you are trying to work something out with them


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I'm kinda glad that it's going to cost bells to use the invisable mode feature. It kinda bothers me when people use it because you don't know if they are online or not if you are trying to work something out with them



/facepalm. Just ask them via vm/pm then.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> /facepalm. Just ask them via vm/pm then.



tried it all before


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> tried it all before



Lazy slowking is lazy


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> /facepalm. Just ask them via vm/pm then.



Right, but you still don't know if they are online until they respond.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Right, but you still don't know if they are online until they respond.



Exactly. Some people doesn't want to be stalked 24/7 because they are on the forum...


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Right, but you still don't know if they are online until they respond.



I've asked several times in the IRC and its just been shrugged off really

i dont think they think it's necessary


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I've asked several times in the IRC and its just been shrugged off really
> 
> i dont think they think it's necessary



Exactly. Why would you want no one to know if you are online or not?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ive suggested this like 20 times, but to no avail I've been ignored lol



Maybe it's not possible to do on this forum software.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Exactly. Why would you want no one to know if you are online or not?


Because they are stalking you like mad and spamming you. Or at least they do when I was online status only.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Because they are stalking you like mad and spamming you. Or at least they do when I was online status only.



Meh. I've never used it, as I see no need to.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Meh. I've never used it, as I see no need to.



I had. Also people doesn't need to know my online times.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I had. Also people doesn't need to know my online times.



Lol. So you just want to be private sorta thing?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes. And since I don't do much other business other than selling collectibles if I need to I don't feel like trumpeting out green lights that I'm on.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yes. And since I don't do much other business other than selling collectibles if I need to I don't feel like trumpeting out green lights that I'm on.



Well, I do get your point. Just for me it's the opposite


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

I literally didn't even know there was an invisible option

and ive been around since 08


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I literally didn't even know there was an invisible option
> 
> and ive been around since 08



I only found out there was because my friend was using it and he responded to my pm, and they I asked him lol


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Maybe it's not possible to do on this forum software.



I don't know the ins and outs of the forum like Jer and Jubs do, but this is a pretty major factor. It's easy to think up the idea, but often times the software for it just isn't available (or sometimes extremely buggy)

And even if it's possible, our addies are pretty tightlipped about any upcoming features (most of the time), so you probably shouldn't expect a definitive answer.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 22, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I don't know the ins and outs of the forum like Jer and Jubs do, but this is a pretty major factor. It's easy to think up the idea, but often times the software for it just isn't available (or sometimes extremely buggy)
> 
> And even if it's possible, our addies are pretty tightlipped about any upcoming features (most of the time), so you probably shouldn't expect a definitive answer.


It is possible, but I can see a lot of work and time necessary coding/customizing such an add-on for this forum, even if instructions are already available. I spoke about this issue before: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...plied-to-you&p=3931636&viewfull=1#post3931636


> Reminds me of the years I used this forum software, vBulletin. I assume the software version is 3.8.x.
> 
> There was a developer, Nexia (changed his user name to vbenhancer, and has since retired: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/member.php?u=363548), who was working on several modifications I really liked for vBulletin, but one that was only featured on his forum was a 'quote notification.' That feature added a profile tab from which a member could view new posts in which she was quoted.
> 
> ...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2014)

You just can't take no for an answer can you.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks, but we're perfectly capable without armchair admins.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You just can't take no for an answer can you.


Hi, Oath.

If you are referring to me, I am not particularly invested in such an add-on. Rather, since the add-on was brought up, thought I would refer to an old post for informational purposes. I understand that adding such a feature would require a lot of time and effort, and my last intention would be to pressure the administration into adding something for my convenience.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Thanks, but we're perfectly capable without armchair admins.


Hope I did not give the same impression I may have given Oath about my intentions. I appreciate the work you guys do, and am under no illusions that an add-on, even if of interest to the administration, would be added overnight.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

Well we've looked into it and there's no easy way to do it.  We are on version 4, not 3, so...  But I will probably look into it a little more at some other point in the future.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Thanks, but we're perfectly capable without armchair admins.



Oops. Sorry. I think I clicked on thumbs down by mistake. I obviously need to go drink some coffee.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, I know; members were asking if it was even possible, so I meant my post to show what such an add-on might entail. If the only promising relevant add-on for vB 3.x was never publicly released and the developer retired, and the only other relevant add-on I could find is an old one that you have to dig up instructions for dozens of pages in... Well, it does not seem promising.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Thanks, but we're perfectly capable without armchair admins.



Right, I am trying out your new feature on a post you have made, so why is the thumb pointing down and not up, I thought is was a Like button not a Dislike?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> Right, I am trying out your new feature on a post you have made, so why is the thumb pointing down and not up, I thought is was a Like button not a Dislike?



After you give a post a thumbs up, the button turns into a thumbs down which is how you remove the thumbs up.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> After you give a post a thumbs up, the button turns into a thumbs down which is how you remove the thumbs up.



This is like a free liking thread now


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 22, 2014)

Regarding the Invisible Mode: 
would it be, say, a monthly subscription, or would it be like using the site's basic uploader, everytime you wish to be invisible, there will be a fee? Thank you.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> Regarding the Invisible Mode:
> would it be, say, a monthly subscription, or would it be like using the site's basic uploader, everytime you wish to be invisible, there will be a fee? Thank you.



Yes, subscription.  And I think it should be affordable too (and not limited stock like collectibles).


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2014)

paid invisible mode wtf why


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> paid invisible mode wtf why



Jeremy needs more money


----------



## Lock (Dec 22, 2014)

Welp. I don't ever think the tbt features were ever a source of complication with the trades I've done through this site. I think most of that was due to failures on my behalf or the people I traded with. I have yet to have any lingering issues with trades. I actually find this site to be user friendly in comparison to some others Ive tested out in the past so I'm content with and without invisible mode. You kinda walk into these things with some expectation of having to actually correspond/interact with people and it not go yer way. Honestly though, if you get to the point where you have to chase someone down, then maybe you should consider the transaction void... 

But don't worry guise, I promise to not stalk you too much.  
That is... If yer still around March 1st, 2015. 
Declaring it Official TBT Creepers Day.


----------



## Geoni (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought people only used invisible mode for mafia.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2014)

Dad said:


> I thought people only used invisible mode for mafia.



A lot of people use it for no reason, which is why we're adding one extra step to it.  It shouldn't be too expensive though.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> A lot of people use it for no reason, which is why we're adding one extra step to it.  It shouldn't be too expensive though.



I actually like this a lot.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 22, 2014)

I wonder how the invisible mode is gonna affect Mafia, considering it's pretty useful. A few people might be too cheap to pay Bells for it.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 22, 2014)

the lines under the sig is scaring me every time I have a post without a sig smh
I love the new icons!  they are so adorable aww


----------



## Witch (Dec 22, 2014)

I use the "invisible mode without any apparent reason", i just like it. I was disappointed that we do pay for using a feature not involve any additional cost to the forum.


----------



## Mino (Dec 22, 2014)

im 10 and what is this


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Witch said:


> I use the "invisible mode without any apparent reason", i just like it. I was disappointed that we do pay for using a feature not involve any additional cost to the forum.



Yea.. this seems fishy tbh


----------



## Mino (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yea.. this seems fishy tbh



It's financial repression. They're trying to drive up the value of bells.

For a self-proclaimed libertarian, Jeremy is certainly prone to a lot of MEDDLING.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also please enable liking of your own posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

I see...
And I see that too


----------



## Lock (Dec 22, 2014)

Watch it be like 10 bells or something. Better start working on our post quality now. 

I guess we just gotta earn the right to be a ghost.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 22, 2014)

"We will be changing our policy with the Invisible Mode feature under General Settings. Starting on March 1, 2015 the forum will be charging bells to use this feature. We couldn't have a holiday direct without a special present from the Grinch, sorry!"
I didn't know TBT was the new EA.

Seriously though, great announcements. Also 'dat like button. That'll be useful for something.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 23, 2014)

Yay a direct. Hasn't been one since September.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 23, 2014)

Is the 10 collectible item name a reference to something?


----------



## Cory (Dec 24, 2014)

wheres the kaiaa and gallows pic


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banner says "Jav a Murray Jubsmas”

Heh


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 26, 2014)

Who is Murray Jubsmas? That sounds like a fake mayor in a cartoon


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 26, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> A lot of people use it for no reason, which is why we're adding one extra step to it.  It shouldn't be too expensive though.



this makes no sense.

first of all, nobody just turns invisibe mode on for "no reason". theres always some thought process that goes into the decision to navigate to ones profile settings to turn it on. wat u perhaps mean is that there is no jeremy-approved reason.

second, even given the above is true, why is it even necessary to deal with a feature that ppl use for no reason? i dont understand the thinking behind this. is invisible mode harmful? does it negatively affect user experience? surely it has no effect on moderation, since u can see invisible ppl anyway.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> this makes no sense.
> 
> first of all, nobody just turns invisibe mode on for "no reason". theres always some thought process that goes into the decision to navigate to ones profile settings to turn it on. wat u perhaps mean is that there is no jeremy-approved reason.
> 
> second, even given the above is true, why is it even necessary to deal with a feature that ppl use for no reason? i dont understand the thinking behind this. is invisible mode harmful? does it negatively affect user experience? surely it has no effect on moderation, since u can see invisible ppl anyway.



I totally agree with the above post


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2014)

Mino said:


> It's financial repression. They're trying to drive up the value of bells.
> 
> For a self-proclaimed libertarian, Jeremy is certainly prone to a lot of MEDDLING.
> 
> ...



This. It's a bell sink, plain and simple


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

if they want a bell sink then add some sort of like a raffle for a rare collectible every week. like choclate cake.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> if they want a bell sink then add some sort of like a raffle for a rare collectible every week. like choclate cake.



Then they would actually have to restock the shop!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> Then they would actually have to restock the shop!



why? a raffle would run independently of the shop


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> why? a raffle would run independently of the shop



They would actually have to go into the shop and set it up.

Either way I agree, I think charging for something that doesn't effect user experience in any way is stupid. People who use it to begin with tend to use it to hide from another user for a reason, so why force them to pay to hide from a harasser?


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> They would actually have to go into the shop and set it up.
> 
> Either way I agree, I think charging for something that doesn't effect user experience in any way is stupid. People who use it to begin with tend to use it to hide from another user for a reason, so why force them to pay to hide from a harasser?



I've been reading posts regularly trying to figure out why something so irrelevent as invisible mode has been singled out as a "pay to use" feature.  Why?  It is such a nominal use item, is virtually harmless and somewhat intangible. Let's think of other possible features that directly reflect Board usage. Cycling threads that force individual sellers to be on page 5 within minutes, non-stop shop threads, selling of items that are not even Nintendo related much less AC, shall I go on.  

Change can be good, improvements a must, but charging to be invisible just makes no sense whatsoever. 

Nice to meet you Tom.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

y not charge ppl to use the forum search tool. or even better charge the top 10 posters everyday. thatll cut down on the basement spamming ****posters


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> why? a raffle would run independently of the shop



They could revamp the lottery system to give out collectibles. I don't know if that's actually possible.



Blizzard said:


> I've been reading posts regularly trying to figure out why something so irrelevent as invisible mode has been singled out as a "pay to use" feature.  Why?  It is such a nominal use item, is virtually harmless and somewhat intangible. Let's think of other possible features that directly reflect Board usage. Cycling threads that force individual sellers to be on page 5 within minutes, non-stop shop threads, selling of items that are not even Nintendo related much less AC, shall I go on.
> 
> Change can be good, improvements a must, but charging to be invisible just makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Nice to meet you Tom.



As I said before though, it's a bell sink.

I don't see how these "features" really are relevant to the topic at hand. Cycling threads, non-stop shop threads, selling non-AC/Nintendo items, what exactly is your point with these?



KarlaKGB said:


> y not charge ppl to use the forum search tool. or even better charge the top 10 posters everyday. thatll cut down on the basement spamming ****posters



Oh quit *****ing about it. Like seriously, it's dumb, yes, but stop whining. I doubt you're going to change anything with unconstructive suggestions that have no possibility of actually being implemented.


----------



## nard (Dec 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh quit *****ing about it. Like seriously, it's dumb, yes, but stop whining. I doubt you're going to change anything with unconstructive suggestions that have no possibility of actually being implemented.



wo


calm urself jeez lmao


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey, I hear the concerns here. Jeremy will probably pop by tomorrow to explain his reasons for this. Although it isn't happening for a while, so who knows what will happen between now and then. Perhaps you can convince him otherwise.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2014)

Guys the pay to be invisible I find is a great idea. Why do you need to hide when your online? You don't want people to know that you are on a forum then don't be on it. For mods it makes sense since they need to lurk to catch people doing bad things but why do avg. people who are just posting around. I seriously don't get why people need to hide but if you want to then pay the price, that simple


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Guys the pay to be invisible I find is a great idea. Why do you need to hide when your online? You don't want people to know that you are on a forum then don't be on it. For mods it makes sense since they need to lurk to catch people doing bad things but why do avg. people who are just posting around. I seriously don't get why people need to hide but if you want to then pay the price, that simple



wat

sure im not forced to use tbt, but that argument swings both ways. if i see a decision i disagree with, on a forum ive invested nearly 2 years of time in, im gonna voice my concerns.

how do mods need to lurk to catch ppl doing bad things? this is a forum, it has a record of everything u post, it doesnt matter if a mod was looking at the thread ur ****posting in at the time. if its actionable they will prosecute it anyway.

ppl hide for a myriad of reasons. maybe they r a trader and dont like being pressured to respond to pms. or maybe they dont want ppl to see when theyre online at all. or wat threads they r browsing.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wat
> 
> sure im not forced to use tbt, but that argument swings both ways. if i see a decision i disagree with, on a forum ive invested nearly 2 years of time in, im gonna voice my concerns.
> 
> ...



mods do what they do and if lurking is their way then that is what they do,I know many mods on other sites that catch people doing things by being in invis mode so why do players need it. I know how it is when you dont want to be pmed but are you just putting off the inevitable. I just try to rationalize the reason why but I dont get it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 28, 2014)

let me change a word in ur post so that u might understand



Cadbberry said:


> *users* do what they do and if lurking is their way then that is what they do





> I know many mods on other sites that catch people doing things by being in invis mode so why do players need it


theres a logical disconnect here. it makes absolutely no sense. its like saying moderators like pie, so why do players like pie.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Guys the pay to be invisible I find is a great idea. Why do you need to hide when your online? You don't want people to know that you are on a forum then don't be on it. For mods it makes sense since they need to lurk to catch people doing bad things but why do avg. people who are just posting around. I seriously don't get why people need to hide but if you want to then pay the price, that simple



I admit I went to invisible mode when I began playing Mafia and I have kept the invisibility on... but that's to avoid other members' disappointment. I am  on this site a lot but a good chunk of that time I am awk.  I sell AC items and I don't want players to have the  false hope that I am going to be able to deliver said items because my green light is glowing. I know I am frustrated when I  post on a thread with a green light glowing only to find out later that they had actually gone offline and it was just the 15 minute lag glow.


----------



## f11 (Dec 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> mods do what they do and if lurking is their way then that is what they do,I know many mods on other sites that catch people doing things by being in invis mode so why do players need it. I know how it is when you dont want to be pmed but are you just putting off the inevitable. I just try to rationalize the reason why but I dont get it.


Mods and Admins can see people on invisible.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2014)

Crys said:


> Mods and Admins can see people on invisible.



I know but I mean like, they can lurk on invis and it helps them


----------



## f11 (Dec 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I know but I mean like, they can lurk on invis and it helps them


Th being on invisible wouldn't be good, it'd seem you're on a forum with mods or admins never on.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2014)

Crys said:


> Th being on invisible wouldn't be good, it'd seem you're on a forum with mods or admins never on.



Well I mean many are in ivis, again I don't really mind. It doesn't bother me, it bothers me when people on invis never reply to my PMs. Not that I am pressuring but half the time I send a PM to them it just never gets responded to. Or when I just am looking see who is online, I can't find out if the person I am looking for is there, like when we have an agreed getting online for a trade time and I can't tell if they are online or not even on the DS, I don't know if they added me. I just don't like invis unless it is for the better of everyone and what has been shown to me is that it isn't. Sorry if you all love it but I don't feel it is needed at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 28, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Guys the pay to be invisible I find is a great idea. Why do you need to hide when your online? You don't want people to know that you are on a forum then don't be on it. For mods it makes sense since they need to lurk to catch people doing bad things but why do avg. people who are just posting around. I seriously don't get why people need to hide but if you want to then pay the price, that simple


It's an incredibly stupid and counterproductive idea. Sure there are users who use/activate it for no apparent reason, but there's also those that use it to hide from aggressive or harassing users. Sure posting while invisible is kind of a dead giveaway that hey, they're online probably, but they're trying to remain active and communicating with others. Why should they have to pay bells to hide from somebody as a line of defense?



Cadbberry said:


> I know but I mean like, they can lurk on invis and it helps them


What's the big point there? Admins, mods and users can all use invisible. Admins and mods will probably not have to pay to use the feature, plus they can see all the online invisible users. Users will have to pay and cannot see other invisible users.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I just like staying on invis so I can lurk without getting pm'd about something. A lot of the time I just go on and don't post, and while I may have no good reason to be on invisible that doesn't mean others don't.
Paying for a feature that's available on most other forums is just stupid imo.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I just like staying on invis so I can lurk without getting pm'd about something. A lot of the time I just go on and don't post, and while I may have no good reason to be on invisible that doesn't mean others don't.
> Paying for a feature that's available on most other forums is just stupid imo.



It's bells, not real money.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I know, I'm referring to BTB. I really should've clarified, sorry. ^^;;


----------



## Silversea (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't use invisible mode but I do find paying for it unusual. Some people appreciate being anonymous and it is fair enough. But there must have been a significant reason(s) for this step needing to be taken, though I can't imagine what.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2014)

No, it's not a _significant_ reason.  It's 1) to give more use to bells and 2) to increase the active users list since a lot of people just use it to use it.  It's not significant, but neither is paying a small amount of bells for the feature, which we already do for inbox space, etc.  If it's such a big deal, we'll reconsider, but I don't see how it's any different than other features we charge bells for except for the fact that it started as free.


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well how much is the fee?


----------



## Horus (Dec 29, 2014)

It's good as long as mods and admins have to pay the fee for invisible


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

Horus said:


> It's good as long as mods and admins have to pay the fee for invisible



Amen. But yes I mainly used it not to get overly stalked. Also if I'm on I usually reply pretty fast. If I'm off then I'm off.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 1, 2015)

Horus said:


> It's good as long as mods and admins have to pay the fee for invisible



If it makes you feel better I guess? But they (admins) could just probably produce their own Bells with a click of a button anyway.


----------

